# Undescended testicle



## 4workingdoghome (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

A puppy we are considering is 7 weeks old and was found to have an undescended testicle at the vet exam. Breeder is VERY reputable/we have been working with her and waiting for the right pup for over a year now. I've asked breeder to recheck again now that pup is back home. I do have a couple of concerns (mainly health related)

My questions:

-Assuming it doesn't drop, will it affect his personality or physical development in any way (I found an article online that stated some dogs can be "grouchy" because of it...sounds a little weird)

-How likely is it that the testicle will drop within the first year (my vet says very slim chance)

-Can I still compete in Schutzhund if I chose to?

-Can I keep him intact until he's 24-36 months old without upping my risk of cancer?

I'm assuming I can't show him in German Style Conformation, even if the testicle does drop at some point. I have zero interest in ever breeding him, I would just like the opportunity to experience GS shows.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 4workingdoghome
> 
> -Assuming it doesn't drop, will it affect his personality or physical development in any way (I found an article online that stated some dogs can be "grouchy" because of it...sounds a little weird)


No, it won't affect development or personality. There will still be plenty of hormones for him to develop normally.




> Originally Posted By: 4workingdoghome
> -How likely is it that the testicle will drop within the first year (my vet says very slim chance)


I've heard of them dropping as late as 6 months, but generally if it's not down by 10-12 weeks it's not coming down. At only 7 weeks, it still might.



> Originally Posted By: 4workingdoghome
> -Can I still compete in Schutzhund if I chose to?


Yes!



> Originally Posted By: 4workingdoghome
> -Can I keep him intact until he's 24-36 months old without upping my risk of cancer?


With retained testicles, it's the retained one that is at higher risk for cancer. It *might* be ok until 2-3 years old, it might not.

If it were me, I would do surgery to remove the retained one pretty soon, but leave the other. Then finish the neuter at 2-3 after he's fully mature. That removes the cancer risk as soon as possible, while also ensuring he's able to develop normally otherwise (plenty of hormones will be produced by the regular testicle).

Problem with this is that removing a retained testicle is much more invasive, and thus more expensive, than a regular neuter. And of course, doing 2 surgerys is going to be even more expensive. Many breeders will discount a cryptorchid pup, or contribute money toward the neuter, because of this. So might be worth asking your breeder about. 



> Originally Posted By: 4workingdoghome
> I'm assuming I can't show him in German Style Conformation, even if the testicle does drop at some point. I have zero interest in ever breeding him, I would just like the opportunity to experience GS shows.


Correct. Cryptorchids/monorchids and neutered dogs are not allowed in conformation shows.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Besides what Chris already said, If you choose to wait to neuter him and the testicle DOES drop, you CAN show him in conformation. (Must have BOTH testicles descended.)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


I put part of the question in *BOLD*. Just curious, if the testicle drops, why couldn't the dog be shown in German style conformation?

Also, for what it's worth, when Ringer withdrew his testicle and it became clear it wouldn't drop, his co-owner had me take him to a lot of different vets, including a specialist. I was told by the various vets that the retained testicle could be safely left until he was between 18 to 24 months old, that it didn't need to be removed at a younger age.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

surely if it drops you can show him. How in the world would they even know that it had been retained at some point. I would wait and do the neuter close to 18 mnths without risk of cancer. That comes later in life.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, if it drops he can be shown. If it doesn't, he can't.


----------



## 4workingdoghome (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Breeder re-checked a few times and couldn't find it, however, pup was getting tense about the repeated "checking" so we mutually agreed to leave "the jewels" alone. The last thing I need is a male with an attitude about being handled! Once I get him home I will work on positive handling skills with him to get him used to the whole thing.

We fly out to pick up the little bugger this weekend!!!!! I'm so excited....conformation shows or not!

Thanks again.


----------

